# Lanier - Any one have space?



## roadkill82 (Jul 9, 2015)

If anyone is shooting on the South end of Lanier please let me know! I am getting into bowfishing but do not have a rig... or any gear for that matter yet.  I just want to check it out and all my friends that go are on Russell and Clark Hill but I just moved to ATL.  Been fishing and hunting Lanier for years just wanting to try something new.

Please PM or post if you are willing to let someone tag along.

Thanks!


----------

